# I think I'll Make a MUD



## Rakiao (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of making a MUD (yes it would have furries in it) but I have no clue what kind of hard-ware that would be best for such a thing. Also I don't don't know of any good hosting severs for MUDS or If I should use my own hardware. But if I use my own hardware what kind of ISP would I need? I know how to make a MUD, but I don't know how to make it public. 

Heres Some thing I have in mind:

OS: Would run on Linux with its own web sever
Programming: C++
Type: RPG/PVP/PVM (Every MUD needs fighting)
Licensening: GNU (the MUD would be  free as to change, not as in free food)

So any one know what kind of ISP I would need/hard-ware or of any good hosts? 

This would be the one of the biggest projects a 14 year old programmer would ever DREAM of doing and would take up all my free time (oh well don't have much of a life any ways), so all useful information could save me tons of time in the long run.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh god.

/Why a MUD/? They are worse than MUCKS. And most MUCKS look like someone let a child drink a bottle of laxative and then ate four pounds of playdough and crayons because they get overly happy with ANSI.

MUDs are filled with 'I CAN PK YOU' 'OH SNAP NEVERMIND *logs off*'


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 16, 2009)

because I don't yet have the skills needed to even JOIN a team of people making a 2d mmo. Besides MUDs rock, they are old-school.


----------



## Pi (Feb 16, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> most MUCKS look like someone let a child drink a bottle of laxative and then ate four pounds of playdough and crayons because they get overly happy with ANSI



@set me=!C


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 16, 2009)

This is off topic but, PI, your one of the coolest people on these forums lol.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 16, 2009)

Pi said:


> @set me=!C



Not helpful if there is a coded combat system, or something in place that requires you to have ANSI for whatever reason.

Anyways, why not make a MUSH? They tend to be more secure, too.


----------



## Pi (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd also like to point out that the OP flipflops between saying he knows how to run a MUD and not about 4 times in the first post.

Furthermore, if something REQUIRES you to have ANSI color on, it is designed improperly. Period.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 16, 2009)

Pi said:


> I'd also like to point out that the OP flipflops between saying he knows how to run a MUD and not about 4 times in the first post.
> 
> Furthermore, if something REQUIRES you to have ANSI color on, it is designed improperly. Period.



You mean like most MUCKs are in general?

Seriously, people should use MUSHes. But that's like saying use a Mac in a Windows world, or drink Pepsi and not Coke.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 16, 2009)

I know how to make one, I just never ran one publicly.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Feb 16, 2009)

Annoying useless comments from people who clearly only want to play WoW for their furry RPG fix..



I find that any modern hardware will run fine.  The typical user consumes about 900 bytes/second on a simplified MUD.  200 bytes/second on a MUCK, since MUDs usually stream more data.  (Note that this is extrapolatory and increases by presence:  A room of 50 people chatting uses more bandwidth than 50 individuals receiving a message).
It also increases if there's colors and font formatting.  Add downloadable sounds, graphics, or DCC and you're asking for pain.  The plainer the better, for a budget.

When I was playing around, I typically found the following capacities.  Note these are from 1997, and very outdated.  All readings are for OUTBOUND speeds, which are the primary matter.  Most connections have a much slower upspeed than downspeed.  For example, Comcast's 8meg package is 8000k down, but only usually 512k up.

28.8k Dialup (@24k):  7-15 users comfortably.  30-35 before service interrupts/timeouts.

128k DSL:  90-100 users comfortably.  140-150 before service interrupts/timeouts.
256k DSL:  150-170 users comfortably.  200-250 before service interrupts/timeouts.

128k Cable:  40-50 users comfortably.  60-70 before service interrupts/timeouts.

1mbit Satellite:  10-15 users comfortably.  20-30 before service interrupts/timeouts.

T1:  Unknown, no saturation point found at 240 active connections

As for hardware, a 10/100 NIC card on a Pentium Pro 75 MHz was fine, rarely went over ~10% CPU load during a full backup/dump with ~16 active players (109 in DB)




Tests were conducted using scripts, with the following timers:
Send a 25-character speak every 5 seconds
'wf' every second
look every 10 seconds
WHO every 30 seconds

It was a fairly reasonable, if high, test for load balance.  Useless to predict griefing though.  A single griefer can flood you with as much data as you can send/receive.
IE, a 5meg/0.5meg connection would be able to saturate you with 512k of download traffic and 512k outbound, then another 512k of outgoing traffic PER person receiving the griefer's message, and another 512k of incoming for each response back from the user.  This becomes horrendously exponential, quick.

Example:
1 griefer spamming at 10kbps
50 people in the room, total
Approx total used:
510kbps down, 510kbps up

Now imagine that with, say, an 8/2 DSL user:
102,000kbps down, 102,000kbps up
One user can take your whole server down, if you don't have either emmense bandwidth or an effective spam-protection, DDOS and griefer filter in place.  I suggest you do so.   MU*'s are notoriously easy to grief.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Feb 16, 2009)

Pi said:


> I'd also like to point out that the OP flipflops between saying he knows how to run a MUD and not about 4 times in the first post.
> 
> Furthermore, if something REQUIRES you to have ANSI color on, it is designed improperly. Period.



QFT


Arguing MUD/muck/mush/moo/morp is like arguing mountain dew/coke/pepsi/sierra mist/vault/tea


They're all beverages, so STFU


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 16, 2009)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> Annoying useless comments from people who clearly only want to play WoW for their furry RPG fix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the help


----------



## Runefox (Feb 16, 2009)

The best thing I would recommend to you if you were planning on having a _lot_ of users connecting to it would be to go out and get a cheap, unmonitored virtual dedicated server at some place like Canaca-com, which has pretty decent rates, more than enough hardware, and a good connection with multiple IP addresses. Best part is, you can do other stuff with the server simultaneously. But of course, if you only expect a dozen or so people to actually connect on a regular basis, then you may as well do it from home - Just bear in mind that you wouldn't have a static IP address, and you'd probably need to make use of a dynamic DNS service.

As for the MUCK vs MUD vs MUSH vs MOO vs whatever the hell, they are, when you break it down to the basics, the same bloody thing, except different in execution and style of "play". If I understand correctly (and I completely bypassed that particular part of the internets/BBS during its heyday), it's kinda like comparing Second Life to Playstation Home, except in this case they basically rely on the same underlying technology - That is, (x) scripting and (not necessarily) a Telnet connection.


----------



## Pi (Feb 16, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> You mean like most MUCKs are in general?
> 
> Seriously, people should use MUSHes. But that's like saying use a Mac in a Windows world, or drink Pepsi and not Coke.



The MUCK I administer uses ANSI properly in its main areas: as a highlighting tool to allow you to easily pick out useful/important information. If you turn it off, you lose no key information.

Stop playing on Proto/Glow games if you don't want angry-fruit-salad to be required.


----------



## PurpleFlashLight (Feb 23, 2009)

Mud = Mudkipz? lul, i only know c# so i guess i just spammed ^^


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 23, 2009)

PurpleFlashLight said:


> Mud = Mudkipz? lul, i only know c# so i guess i just spammed ^^



No it doesn't mean Mudkipz, stop trying to be funny.

MUD = Multi-User Dungeon/Domain, basically the text-based precursor to MMORPGs.


----------

